

Autism, Like Race, Complicates Almost Everything  - sizzle
http://www.npr.org/blogs/codeswitch/2014/04/12/301814519/autism-like-race-complicates-almost-everything?sc=tw

======
ASneakyFox
That guy is incredibly racist.

